# I may have stayed out in the sun too long



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## EmmaL76 (Jul 20, 2022)

Well I tell you something for nothing, those carbs will do you absolutely no favours !!


----------



## Docb (Jul 20, 2022)

They must be a bit 'pain'ful.


----------



## Barrowman (Jul 20, 2022)

A bit!! ... Might be the understatement of the year.

If it were real that is.....


----------



## Contused (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Benny G (Jul 20, 2022)

It took me a moment....

That's a pretty even tan.

I'm sickened by the sight, and suddenly a little bit peckish.


----------

